# Der "Steam" [Sammelthread]



## Gast3737 (23. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Steam ist eine Marke und Eingetragenes Warenzeichen der Valve Corp.


 1. Was ist Steam?

2. Vorteile von Steam

3. Nachteile von Steam

4. Tuning von Steam

5. So sieht Steam aus 



*
1. Was ist Steam?*

Steam ist eine von Valve entwickelte Internet-Client-Vertriebs-Plattform. Produkte können im Steam-Shop erworben und auf dem HomePC installiert werden. Patches und Updates werden, sofern eingestellt, automatisch vorgenommen. Steam bietet darüber hinaus ein umfangreiches Forum an. Bei Spielen können Erfolge errungen werden und man kann diese mit der Welt(Community) oder den Freunden vergleichen. 

Wer Steam hat kann gerne in die PCGHx Gruppe eintreten.

Der Steam-Shop bietet eigentlich immer einen MidWeek-madness-Deal und einen Weekend-Deal an. Desweiteren werden öfters zu Messen, Events oder Jubiläen ordentlich Spielebundels rausgehauen. Darauf zu achten lohnt sich in jeden Fall, man spart einiges und kann seine Spiele-Sammelung so günstig auffrischen.

*2. Vorteile von Steam!*

- Updates funktionieren automatisch(sofern eingestellt)!
- Spielesammlung ist auf einen Blick und mit einem Klick gestartet!
- sehr oft sehr günstige Angebote, die es nur im digitalen Handel gibt!
- Umfangreiches Forum und Community
- extra Steam-Erfolge motivieren zum längeren Spielen
*
3. Nachteile von Steam.*

- Spiele können nicht weiter verkauft werden.

*4. Tuning von Steam*

- wer möchte kann sein Steam mit einem älteren Skin ausstatten..

- Steam sollte man auf einer anderen Partition ab legen! Was den Vorteil hat man muss nicht alle Spiele bei Windowscrash neu laden. Einfach dazu den Steam-Ordner(nach vorherigen beenden von Steam) auf die andere Partition kopieren. Dann auf Steam.exe klicken und eine Verknüpfung auf den Desktop anlegen, doppel-klick auf die Verknüpfung. Steam legt jetzt ein paar neue Dateien an und alles geht so wie vorher!

*5. So sieht Steam aus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Falcon (23. August 2010)

Hmmm, gabs den nicht schonmal hier?


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. August 2010)

Über Steam gibts soviel negatives zu sagen das man damit 10 Seiten ausfüllen könnte, naja mal ne Frage:
Kann man irgendwie wieder das alte "Layout" bzw "Desgin" wieder kiregen ?


----------



## Falcon (23. August 2010)

Ja.

[Skin] - Old Flat Green Steam - [Development Topic] - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. August 2010)

Ah cool 
Wie früher 
Danke !


----------



## Falcon (23. August 2010)

Ich fand das alte Design ja ziemlich hässlich


----------



## Singler (24. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Über Steam gibts soviel negatives zu sagen das man damit 10 Seiten ausfüllen könnte, naja mal ne Frage:?



10 Seiten Unsinn von Leuten, die Steam nur vom Hörensagen her kennen und sich ihre Bildungslücken durch Halbwissen und paranoide Fantasien auffüllen?


----------



## Gast3737 (24. August 2010)

Falcon schrieb:


> Hmmm, gabs den nicht schonmal hier?


ich habe gesucht und gesucht aber keine Gruppe gefunden, da ich bei Steam ziemlich aktiv bin..wollte ich auch mit anderen darüber labern..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. August 2010)

Danke für den Sammelthread 

Ich möchte euch mal diese Gruppe ans Herz legen 
Steam Community :: Group :: for UNCUT!


----------



## Azrael_SEt (24. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Über Steam gibts soviel negatives zu sagen
> das man damit 10 Seiten ausfüllen könnte, naja mal ne Frage:
> Kann man irgendwie wieder das alte "Layout" bzw "Desgin" wieder kiregen ?


 
Sicherlich ist es nciht perfekt, aber ich hab mehr Positives drüber zu sagen als Negatives!

Ich find die Schnäppchen die man teilweise machen kann immer ganz gut. 
Außerdem verbindet Steam viele nütztliche Funktionen in einem Programm 
(Updates, Chat, Gruppen, bei Spielen einklinken, usw.).

Verbessern kann man es allemal, aber was das angeht ist Valve ja immer am Ball. 
Auch der Download von neuen Spielen ist in den letzten Jahren immer schneller geworden. 
Und in letzter Zeit gabs auch kaum Ausfälle.

Das man die Spiele nicht verkaufen kann ist so ne Sache für sich. Mich störts nicht direkt, 
aber toll wärs trotzdem. Wär doch zu geil, wenn man einfach auf einen Freund rechtsklicken 
und ihm nen Spiel schenken könnte welches man dann selbst "verliert" und er bekommt es


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. August 2010)

Singler schrieb:


> 10 Seiten Unsinn von Leuten, die Steam nur vom Hörensagen her kennen und sich ihre Bildungslücken durch Halbwissen und paranoide Fantasien auffüllen?



Wenn du mich meinst ?
Ich habe schon seit ca.4 Jahren mit Steam zu tun


----------



## slayerdaniel (24. August 2010)

Im Startpost bitte hierauf verweisen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...weekend-deal-midweek-madness-info-thread.html


----------



## Gast3737 (24. August 2010)

habe ich mal fix eingebaut...und Steam ist g__l


----------



## Nomad (24. August 2010)

Gab es nichtmal eine Möglichkeit Spiele zu "de-Steamen" ()?  DAmit war ein Weiterverkauf wieder i.O.


----------



## Gast3737 (25. August 2010)

ich hoffe nicht ich will meine Spielesammelung behalten, sonst käme ich noch in Versuchung.


----------



## Falcon (25. August 2010)

Singler schrieb:


> 10 Seiten Unsinn von Leuten, die Steam nur vom Hörensagen her kennen und sich ihre Bildungslücken durch Halbwissen und paranoide Fantasien auffüllen?



Es gibt auch genügend Leute die wissen wovon sie schreiben und sehr wohl objektiv darüber schreiben können.

*räusper* http://wp.me/pZ91c-4K

Und ja, der Titel ist bewusst provokativ gewählt.

Benutze Steam ja mittlerweile auch ständig. Aber die Nachteile lassen sich noch immer nicht von der Hand weisen. Mit dem neuen GUI, dass dieses Jahr eingeführt wurde wurden einige Punkte die ich in dem Artikel angeschrieben habe durchaus verbessert.
Steam ist aber noch immer weit weg von "Gut" oder gar "Perfekt"...


----------



## Singler (26. August 2010)

Falcon schrieb:


> Es gibt auch genügend Leute die wissen wovon sie schreiben und sehr wohl objektiv darüber schreiben können.
> 
> *räusper* Warum Steam ******** ist  Falcon's Blog



Die Hälfte, die da drinsteht, ist Blödsinn

Beispiele: Man muss mitnichten alles "neu saugen". Wenn du Steam auf einer anderen Partition (zB d:/games/steam) hast, einfach Steam in das alte Verzeichnis installieren, starten und - oh wunder, alle bereits gezogenen Spiele sind da. Dann nur noch Spiel starten. Steam setzt fix die Verknüpfungen, installiert die nötigen Programme (PhysX, DirectX etc) und schon flimmert einem das Spielintro entgegen. Nix mit Ladezeit. Alles in allem eine Sache von unter 5 Mins.

Auch der Punkt mit dem Backup ist total Banane. Denn das Backup installiert einfach Steam ink. dem Spiel. Handelt es sich um eine alte Steam-Version, schreit Steam kurz nach einem Update - fertig. Ich habe seit x Jahren Steam, habe Win mehrfach installiert, ebenso Backups angelegt - entweder bin ich also ein Wunder der Natur oder du einfach nur zu doof, mit Steam umzugehen. 

Und der Klassiker: Steam ist schuld, das Fear 2/MW2 nicht uncut läuft. Ähm, FALSCH. Der Publisher ist schuld und Steam als Vertriebsplattform setzt die Wünsche des Kunden (in dem Fall der Publisher), durch. Oder kloppst du auch ähnlich unsinnige Sprüche raus, weil _*beispielsweise*_* das  GameStop-Ladengeschäft, das 4 Häuser weiter liegt, keine uncut-Spiele  hat? Ist dann GameStop schuld, dass HIRNMADENBALLER IV nur in der Glücksbärchi-Edition zu haben ist? Nun, in eurer verqueren Welt, wo man sich die Dinge so zurecht legt, dass es ins eigene Weltbild passt, wohl schon.

Von daher: Mal wieder ein Beitrag eines Trolls, der zwar über Steam meckern, aber keine "echten" Gründe vorweisen kann.


*Wetten, dass hierauf ein Troll mit dne Worten "Aber Gamestop hat doch uncut-Spiele!!!11elf" antwortet. Was dann wieder ein Fall von "Lesen und Verstehen von Texten - 3. Klasse" wäre.


----------



## Flotter Geist (27. August 2010)

Eine Frage zu Steam: 

Hab letztens L4D2 Dt. Version für 10€ geholt.
Da es die Deutsche Version und geschnitten ist,hab ich mir nun die Uncut Version im Internet bestellt (jaja ich weiss hätt ich direkt die Uncut gekauft).

Kann ich die Uncut Version mit meinem jetztigen Steam Account benutzen, da ich ja schon eine Version von dem Spiel installiert habe?

Muss ich mir einen neuen erstellen oder kann ich die Dt Version wieder von meinem Account lösen?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Singler (27. August 2010)

gute frage... man kann bei Steam kein Spiel 2x haben. Wenn doch (zB durch eine Aktion), wird der 2. Key als Geschenk-Key abgelegt


----------



## Falcon (28. August 2010)

Singler schrieb:


> Auch der Punkt mit dem Backup ist total Banane. Denn das Backup installiert einfach Steam ink. dem Spiel.



Ach. Und wie erklärst Du dir dann dass ich nach der Windows Neu-Installation und dem "Zurückspulen" der Updates vor 2 Wochen bei Borderlands etwa noch mal satte 600MiB neu saugen musste!?

Obwohl ich VOR der Neu-Installation direkt  das Backup gemacht hab und NACH der Neu-Installation, am nächsten Tag das Backup direkt wieder eingespielt hab. Und an dem Tag erschien definitiv kein Patch!

Ich benutz ja Steam auch... Aber man muss ganz sicher nicht blauäugig durch die Welt rennen deswegen.

Und natürlich geben diese Cut/Uncut Beschränkungen die Hersteller vor. Aber Steam ermöglicht den Krampf doch erst durch ihr System. Wenn ich mir ein Nicht-Steam Spiel im Ausland kaufe, kann sich der Hersteller auf den Kopf stellen, wenn er das nicht will. Ich kann es trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## Gast3737 (28. August 2010)

Aaaalllso ich habe den Steam-Ordner(bewusst) auf einer anderen Partition abgelegt..nach dem Windows neu aufspielen hat er bei mir keine neuen ca. 600 MB Großn Dateien gezogen, hat er einfach neu installiert und fertig..es könnte vielleicht sein das die DLC für Borderland neu gezogen wurden?


----------



## Falcon (28. August 2010)

Das kann durchaus sein. Umso fraglicher ist dann die Backup Funktion, wenn sie solche Sachen nicht mit sichert.

Und grade bei Leuten mit einer schmalen Leitung genehmigt sich Steam regelmässig Auszeiten, wenn ich was installieren will (Hängt erstmal mehrere Minuten bis irgendwas geladen wurde) oder saugt generell ständig im Hintergrund (Was mich zugegeben nicht stört, wenn ich nicht grad was anderes zocken will).
Auch der "Alles Pausieren" und "Alles Fortsetzen" (bzw. die jeweils einzelnen) Button(s) bei den Downloads reagiert oft erst nach Dauerklicken... oder gar nicht.

Wie gesagt, man braucht es nicht schön reden. Die Probleme sind (bei manchen zumindest) jedenfalls da, und der Client ist alles andere als Perfekt. 
Und ja, ich habe mich lange geweigert, aber mittlerweile benutze ich auch Steam. Und ich habe mich damit abgefunden, dass es Fehler hat. Hoffnung auf Besserung besteht aber immer, schließlich "stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt!" 

Soo, und nun hoffe ich, dass mein Mafia 2 bald aus England da is


----------



## KILLTHIS (28. August 2010)

Hm... ich hab' ein Problem. Habe meinem Kumpel eben Killing floor geschenkt, wollte es mir jetzt selbst kaufen - und siehe da, es funktioniert nicht. Ich nutze Click and Buy, war bisher nie eine schwierigkeit - der Account ist auch verifiziert. Erst kam immer, dass ein Problem aufgetaucht sei und ich mich doch bitte an den Zahlungssupport wenden solle; Dachte ich mir, gut, ist vielleicht ein interner Fehler - kaufe ich es eben per PayPal.
Die Schwierigkeit nun ist, egal was ich versuche, immer kommt die Fehlermeldung, es sei ein interner Fehler aufgetreten - weiß jemand Rat?

Edit: Jetzt komme ich wieder weiter. Kriege immer noch die Fehlermeldung:
"Kauf gescheitert.
In Verbindung mit der für Ihren Account angegebenen Zahlungsmethode ist ein Problem aufgetreten. Sie können dieses Problem entweder direkt mit Ihrem Zahlungsanbieter beheben oder eine andere Zahlungsmethode auswählen."

Schätze mal, ich versuch's morgen noch mal.


----------



## Singler (28. August 2010)

Das mit dem "Kauf gescheitert" ist meist ein Verbindungsproblem... oder, wenns aus Steam heraus nicht geht. über die Webseite kaufen. Eins von beiden funzt immer


----------



## Singler (28. August 2010)

Falcon schrieb:


> Soo, und nun hoffe ich, dass mein Mafia 2 bald aus England da is



Mafia 2 aus England? Wieso, Mafia 2 ist doch uncut...


----------



## Falcon (29. August 2010)

35€ via Amazon.co.uk, 48€ via Amazon.de

Dürfte klar sein, warum, ne?


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. August 2010)

Singler schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Kauf gescheitert" ist meist ein Verbindungsproblem... oder, wenns aus Steam heraus nicht geht. über die Webseite kaufen. Eins von beiden funzt immer



Jetzt fängt er mit folgendem an:

"Kauf gescheitert.
Die Zahlungsautorisierung ist fehlgeschlagen. Wählen Sie eine andere Zahlungsmethode."
Lol? Bisher hat das IMMER reibungslos funktioniert... was da wohl schief läuft?


----------



## Singler (29. August 2010)

kaufst du ggf. über den US-Shop mit deutschem Paypal?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. August 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-clanforum/27174-join-der-xfire-und-oder-steamgruppe.html


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. August 2010)

@Singler: Nein, ich kaufe entweder nur über UK oder DE. Den US-Shop ignoriere ich geflissentlich.


----------



## mkay87 (18. September 2010)

Braucht noch jemand Portal? Habe noch eine Vollversion davon in Steam zum Verschenken.
Bei Interesse meldet euch einfach


----------



## mixxed_up (29. November 2010)

Was kann ich eigentlich tun, wenn ich bei Amazon ein Steam-Spiel kaufe, der Aktivierungsvorgang aber mit einem "Doppelter Produktcode" abgestempelt wird? An Amazon schreiben und einen neuen Key verlangen?

Steam schert sich dann ja nicht darum.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. November 2010)

Jap genau, in dem Fall an den Verkäufer, also Amazon wenden


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Januar 2011)

Noch einmal eine Frage, bei der ich mir bei sowas wie Steam nicht sicher bin. 

Kann ich eigentlich ASUS GameFirst und nVidia Game-Profile (also die Einstellungen wie ein Spiel ausgeführt werden soll) bei Steam nutzen? Ich denke da immer so an VAC und co. die das dann irgendwie als Änderung oder Crack erkennen und den Account dann entweder für Onlinespiele oder ganz sperren.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (8. Januar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Was kann ich eigentlich tun, wenn ich bei Amazon ein Steam-Spiel kaufe, der Aktivierungsvorgang aber mit einem "Doppelter Produktcode" abgestempelt wird? An Amazon schreiben und einen neuen Key verlangen?



Einfacher ist es sich an Steam zu wenden.
Und ein Bild vom CD-Key und von der Rechnung mit zu schicken.

Solange du das nicht im Amazon Markplace gekauft hast dürfte eigentlich nichts schief laufen.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Noch einmal eine Frage, bei der ich mir bei sowas wie Steam nicht sicher bin.
> 
> Kann ich eigentlich ASUS GameFirst und nVidia Game-Profile (also die  Einstellungen wie ein Spiel ausgeführt werden soll) bei Steam nutzen?  Ich denke da immer so an VAC und co.



Da die 2 Programme nichts an den Spieldateien verändern kann 
bei der Benutzung nichts passieren.

Und Spiele die nicht VAC benutzen können dich auch nicht VAC Bannen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Januar 2011)

Hi all,

weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig bin??

Hab ein Problem, mit zwei Spielen die ich bei Steam gekauft habe!!!^^

Als erstes Trine:Wenn ich Starte , komme ich nur in ein

Startmenü,wenn ich auf Start drücke kurzer Ladekreis und nichts mehr.........................

Hab das Spiel über die HD-Exe gestartet,(von Festplatte)

die Funktioniert....^^

Noch Ärgerlicher ist Assesine Creed 2 Delux,

was ich heute gekauft habe.

Nach laderkreis ,nichts mehr................

Im Taskmanager kann man beide Exes kurz, bei Anwendungen sehen und dann verschwinden sie auch sofort wieder.....

Hoffe es hat einer ne ahnung ,was ich machen kann??


MFG


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Januar 2011)

GELÖST:
----------

Threadfire hat die ausführung verhindert.

Hatte auch probleme mit Punkbuster gegeben.

Schade eigentlich^^.




MFG


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Februar 2011)

Wie sieht das mit Mods bei Steam Games aus? Kann man die ganz normal installieren wie bei einem Retail Game, wie z.B. bei Crysis? Bei Crysis hab ich nämlich die Mster Config und den Nanosuit Mod dringehabt ...


----------



## Low (18. Februar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit Mods bei Steam Games aus? Kann man die ganz normal installieren wie bei einem Retail Game, wie z.B. bei Crysis? Bei Crysis hab ich nämlich die Mster Config und den Nanosuit Mod dringehabt ...


Ja ist überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Februar 2011)

Kleine Frage, da mir Google bisher nichts gescheites ausgespuckt hat.
Ich habe 2 Steam-Accounts. Könnte ich einen auflösen und diese Spiele auf den anderen übertragen lassen?
Der ständige Wechsel nervt gewaltig. 
Ein Versuch ist es zumindest wert... vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Low (18. Februar 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Kleine Frage, da mir Google bisher nichts gescheites ausgespuckt hat.
> Ich habe 2 Steam-Accounts. Könnte ich einen auflösen und diese Spiele auf den anderen übertragen lassen?
> Der ständige Wechsel nervt gewaltig.
> Ein Versuch ist es zumindest wert... vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung damit.


Nein das geht nicht. Sonst könnte man Spiele bei Steam ja auch ganz easy verkaufen und dem Käufer übertragen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Februar 2011)

Okay danke, leider hatte ich mit dieser Antwort gerechnet. 
Naja, eigentlich selbsterklärend, aber ein Versuch wars eben wert.


----------



## Low (19. Februar 2011)

Das ist halt der Grund warum viele gegen Steam sind. Ich finds OK, ich verkaufe meine Spiele nie.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand eine Lösung dafür, dass Steam bei mir in letzter Zeit STÄNDIG so zwischen 30 und 60 Sekunden hängt? Einfach nichts macht? Das ist besonders ärgerlich wenn man schnell auf nen Server joinen will, aber Steam rumspackt. Ich vermute irgendwie das liegt an der GUI oder so. 

Beste Grüße
Malte - Steam: maltetwentythree


----------



## Papzt (24. Februar 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Kleine Frage, da mir Google bisher nichts gescheites ausgespuckt hat.
> Ich habe 2 Steam-Accounts. Könnte ich einen auflösen und diese Spiele auf den anderen übertragen lassen?
> Der ständige Wechsel nervt gewaltig.
> Ein Versuch ist es zumindest wert... vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung damit.


 Frag den Steam Support. Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal ein ähnliches Problem. Hat mich zwar einiges an Nerven gekostet, aber sie haben mir schließlich die Spiele übertragen.


----------



## seventyseven (24. Februar 2011)

Wer möchte mein Portal ^^ ?


----------



## Eisscratch (24. Februar 2011)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Wer möchte mein Portal ^^ ?


 
 Warum sollte ich dein protal wollen?


----------



## seventyseven (24. Februar 2011)

Weil ich gerade Portal 2 vorbestellt habe und man dazu eine Zusätzliche Portal Version bekommt ?

Die Frage war nicht nur an dich gestellt Mr.Fancy


----------



## rajik (24. Februar 2011)

Ich würde gerne portal nehmen.


----------



## sfc (3. März 2011)

Bei mir installiert Steam beim Starten von Mafia 2 jedes Mal den Windows Installer neu. Das dauer vielleicht 5 Sekunden, nervt aber trotzdem. Zumal jedes Mal nach Zustimmung gefragt wird. Hab schon nach dem Problem gegoogelt und es auch gefunden - nur ohne Lösungsvorschläge^^


----------



## BrainChecker (21. März 2011)

Entschuldigt vorweg bitte mein Unwissen....

Mich würde folgendes interessieren:

Wenn ich ein altes PC-Spiel bei Steam kaufe (zb. Star Wars KoTor) was kann ich dann damit tun ?

-Kann ich es nur über Steam installieren und muss zum Spielen online sein ?

oder:

-Muss ich es über Steam installieren, aber offline spielen ?

oder :

-Kann ich es einfach runterladen und unabhängig von Steam installieren und spielen ?

Ihr merkt ich hab keine Ahnung......


----------



## Freak2011 (21. März 2011)

darf ich in diesem Thread mein Steam Acc zum verkauf anbieten?


----------



## Cybertrigger (21. März 2011)

BrainChecker schrieb:


> -Kann ich es nur über Steam installieren und muss zum Spielen online sein ?



Du lädst es bei Steam herunter und kannst dann das Spiel spielen, ein online zwang ist nicht gegeben.
Steam muss aber am laufen sein im sogenannten offline modus, für diesen müssen die Account informationen gespeichert werden.
Ist standartmässig Aktiviert in den einstellungen.



BrainChecker schrieb:


> -Muss ich es über Steam installieren, aber offline spielen ?



Sofehrn du das Spiel nur über Steam erworben hast wirst du es auch nur auf diesem wege das erste mal installieren können.
Es gibt die möglichkeit Steam dateien zu sichern das geht wie folgt:

In der Steam Bibliothek welche alle deine Spiele anzeigt rechtsklick auf ein Spiel.

Dann wählst du Spieledateien sichern

Du wählst die Spiele aus die du sichern möchtest

Wähle den ort aus wo das Backup gespeichert werden soll.

Benenne das Backup wie du es möchtest und auch die einzelne backup Datei grösse.
Steam zeigt dir die ungefähre Anzahl von Speichermedien an die benötigt werden um dein backup zu sichern.

Danach wird Steam das backup nach deinen gewünschten einstellungen erstellen und zeigt dir eine ungefähre restdauer an wie lange es dauert.

Wenn alles abgeschlossen ist kann man sich den ordner anzigen lassen wo die Dateien gespeichert sind.

Dieser Ordner kann dann gebrannt / gespeichert werden auf das von dir gedachte Medium.

Mit der steambackup.exe kannst du ganz einfach deine gesicherten Daten wieder installieren.




BrainChecker schrieb:


> -Kann ich es einfach runterladen und unabhängig von Steam installieren und spielen ?


 
Unabhängig von Steam geht das Spielen nicht, auch nicht das Installieren.
Wenn du aber die Schritte die ich oben geschrieben habe befolgst entfällt das erneute herunter laden.





Freak2011 schrieb:


> darf ich in diesem Thread mein Steam Acc zum verkauf anbieten?



Das dürfte hier nicht möglich sein, auch nicht im Marktplatz da es gegen die Regeln verstösst.
Hier der Abschnitt in den regeln der dies untersagt:

*4.2 Anbieten von Software ohne Datenträger, unvollständiger Software, accountgebundener Software*

Auf Grund neuer Rechtsprechung (siehe BGH-Urteil)   muss der Verkauf accountgebundener Software, Accounts sowie Lizenzen   (z.B. „Steam-Packs“) vollständig untersagt werden. Dies gilt   insbesondere für Spiele mit Accountbindung von Valve Steam und Blizzard   Battle.net. Beachtet dazu die jeweiligen Nutzungsbedingungen der   Plattformen. Der Verkauf von noch versiegelter oder nicht durch eine  Installation an einen Account gebundene Software, ist erlaubt.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. März 2011)

Sind nun eigentlich Mods aller Art mit Steam-Spielen grundsätzlich kompatibel, oder gibt es da irgendwelche Grenzen? Ich hab immer Angst um meinen Account.  Zum Beispiel möchte ich den Community-Patch für Gothic 3 nutzen.


----------



## .Mac (26. März 2011)

Angst um deinen Account brauchst du eigtl. nicht haben, so lange du nicht Spiele moddest und auf VAC Server joinst, ob die Mods kompatibel sind, eigtl. schon, allerdings frage ich mich ob Steam die Dateien anhand der Quellsumme beim Start überprüft und falls nötig wieder austauscht.


----------



## Rolk (26. März 2011)

Mal eine Noobfrage von mir: Die Partition auf der Steam installiert ist wird langsam voll. Kann ich jetzt einfach den gesamten Steamordner auf eine andere Partition verschieben, eine Verknüpfung erstellen und gut?
Neu saugen zu müssen wäre ganz schlecht, weil 90 kb/s.


----------



## Cybertrigger (26. März 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> allerdings frage ich mich ob Steam die Dateien anhand der Quellsumme beim Start überprüft und falls nötig wieder austauscht.



Da ich selber X 3 - Terran Conflict spiele mit vielen Mods beim spiel ( so an die 20 verschiedene) kann ich sagen das es ohne probleme möglich ist mit mods zu spielen.
Schalte am besten bei Steam die auto update funktion für das gewünschte Spiel aus, damit vermeidest du ungewolltes patchen.
Es sollte keine probleme bereiten Gothic 3 mit mods zu betreiben oder auswirkungen auf deinen Account haben.



Rolk schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt einfach den gesamten Steamordner auf eine andere Partition verschieben, eine Verknüpfung erstellen und gut?



Um auf nummer sicher zu gehen erstelle doch ein Backup von deinen spielen und installiere steam neu auf der anderen Partition.
Du brauchst natürlich für dieses vorgehen genug Platz auf der Partition für das backup und die neuinstallation.
Die Anleitung für ein backup steht weiter oben ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...324-der-steam-sammelthread-6.html#post2818632 ), damit brauchst du eigentlich nur Steam selber neu zu laden und updaten.
Deine Spiele sind dann nach backup einspielung wieder auf dem ursprünglichen stand wie vor der neu installation.


----------



## Rolk (26. März 2011)

Ah, ein Qualitätsspieler. 

Ok, dann werde ich mal auf Nummer sicher gehen und vorher für alles Backups erstellen.


----------



## Cybertrigger (26. März 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ah, ein Qualitätsspieler.



Etwas nur  viele scripte und Mods verbessern das Spiel ja stark oder steigern die performence sehr.

Kleine 500 Farbiken Komplexe mit factory complex cleaner zusammengebaut 

Dein Nickname erinnert mich an den sektor Rolks  los 

Mach am besten gesamt backup von allen spielen, du kannst wenn du das Backup wieder installierst auswählen was installiert werden soll.


----------



## Rolk (26. März 2011)

Oki doki, wird gemacht.

Du bist erst bei X3 TC in die Serie eingestiegen? Rolk ist der (fälschlicherweise für tot gehaltene ) Mann von Atreus, Königin der Boronen.

Scripte hab ich noch keine benutzt, aber der Xtendet Mod ist ein absolutes must have. 
Zumindest bei X3 Reunion. Bei X3 TC bin ich leider selbst noch nicht dazu gekommen den Mod zu testen.


----------



## Cybertrigger (26. März 2011)

Angefangen hab ich mit X mit X2, hatte auch mal überlegt X:btf usw. zu spielen aber das war mir dann aufwandsmässig zu viel lol.

Gibt nen paar sehr gute Scripte zwei gute für x3:tc find ich sind der Complex Cleaner und Terraner stationen verkleinerung.

Die geben nen schönen FPS boost, vor allem wenn man nen selbsversorgenden Drogenkomplex aufgebaut hat von 500 Fabriken ( Raumkraut und Raumsprit ).

Der Factory Complex Cleaner ist glaub ich auch kompatibel mit Xtended, hab Xtended aber noch nicht probiert da die ganzen stories dann nichtmehr funktionieren.


----------



## Low (26. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Sind nun eigentlich Mods aller Art mit Steam-Spielen grundsätzlich kompatibel, oder gibt es da irgendwelche Grenzen? Ich hab immer Angst um meinen Account.  Zum Beispiel möchte ich den Community-Patch für Gothic 3 nutzen.


 
Du brauchst dir bei Offline Spielen wie Gothic überhaupt keine Gedanken machen, du kannst Modden was du willst und wie du willst.


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. März 2011)

So nun hab ich auch erkannt wie schxxxxx steam ist.
Ich habe meinen Account vor Ewigkeiten mit meiner e-mail Adresse verifiziert...irgendwann habe ich die Adresse mal gelöscht weil die so zu gespamt wurde...natürlich habe ich nicht daran gedacht die Adresse bei Steam zu ändern.
Jetzt neuer PC...möchte er damit ich mich von diesem einloggen kann den Bestätigungcode aus der e-mail haben! Die gibts aber nicht mehr! Nun kann ich mich nur noch über das Laptop einloggen...habe aber schon mal für meine GTX580 Spiele gekauft wie Homefront, Crysis2 um dann mit dem neuen PC zocken zu können...welche mit dem Lap unspielbar sind.
Anfrage an Steam Support vor 2Tagen gestellt...und bisher keine Antwort! Da sind umme 20 Spiele drauf meist alles aktuelle...junge,junge!
Klar ist es irgendwo meine Schuld...aber ich habe einfach nicht mehr dran gedacht! Nun sitz ich da wie der Oberdepp!!
Darum ist Steam einfach Mist...denn wenn meine Spiele nicht Steam gebunden wären könnte so ein Mist gar nicht passieren!
Desweiteren ist dafür das die Plattform so groß ist der Support einfach mal grottig...man kann ja nicht mal anrufen..loool! Und nun warte ich ewig auf eine Antwort...
Einfach nur Mist dieser Steam!


----------



## Cybertrigger (28. März 2011)

Wenn du dein Passwort und deinen Account namen noch weisst ist das doch garkein problem.
Starte Steam auf deinem Laptop dann gehe in die Einstellungen.
Dort im bereich Account, Account Sicherheit verwalten und Steam guard deaktivieren.
Dann kannste dich von überall her einloggen ohne Sicherheitscode.

Hab jetzt gerade keinen zugriff aufs normale Steam nur die Website, müsste aber so richtig sein.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. März 2011)

So wie ich ihn verstanden habe, wird er auch vom Laptop keinen Zugang zu seinem Account haben, da er diesen schon länger nicht mehr genutzt hat!?
Richtig?
Daher wird ihm dieser Tipp wenig bringen...


----------



## Cybertrigger (28. März 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Nun kann ich mich nur noch über das Laptop einloggen



Laut diesem Abschnitt hat er mit dem laptop noch zugriff, dadurch ist es ihm möglich so vozugehen wie ich es beschrieben habe.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. März 2011)

ne, nur per lappen, der bringt aber nicht die leistung um flüssig zu spielen, vom pc auf gehts erst wenn er den pc über die email an den gelöschten email account verifiziert ....
ka, ist die beste sicherheitseinstellung seit jahren gegen accountklau und missbrauch wünschte das gäb es bei allen online diensten /spielen ....  nur halt shice wenn man mit seinem briefkasten abmontiert und in die tonne tritt 

edit: wenn die adresse noch nicht neu vergeben ist, einfach wieder nen account mit der email aufmachen ?


----------



## Cybertrigger (28. März 2011)

Das ist der neue Steamguard welcher diese Codeabfrage intregriert hat. 
Wenn er diesen auf dem laptop deaktiviert kann er von überall sich in Steam einloggen.
Da er keine gültige Email adresse im moment angegeben hat sollte dieser deaktiviert bleiben bis das problem mit hilfe des supports beseitigt wurde.


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. März 2011)

Weiß jemand wie man es definitiv und möglichst leicht schafft mir Black Ops zu übertragen auf meinen Account ohne einen 2. Account zu haben ?

Ne Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung wäre sehr nett.


----------



## Cybertrigger (28. März 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie man es definitiv und möglichst leicht schafft mir Black Ops zu übertragen auf meinen Account ohne einen 2. Account zu haben ?



Die Frage verstehe ich nicht so richtig, du möchtest Black Ops aktivieren bei deinem Steam Account?
Übertragen sagst du ja das würde bedeuten von einem Account zu einem anderen.
Das Übertragen von einem Account zu einem anderen ist nicht möglich.
Kannst du deine Frage vielleicht anders ausdrücken damit sie verständlicher ist?


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. März 2011)

Ja, von einem account zum anderen übertragen 

Mir wurde in dem Forum mal gesagt, dass man es machen kann indem man das Spiel zum Geschenk macht und so von dem Account trennt. Dann kann man es an einen anderen Account schenken


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2011)

Es gibt noch die möglichkeit das Steam die Account-Informationen nicht auf dem Rechner speichert. Schon mal ausprobiert?
Probiere mal eine andere E-mail adresse aus, mit der du dich vom Rechner aus verifizieren lässt.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. März 2011)

Nein, vor dem gleichen Problem stand ich ebenfalls schon.
Ein Spiel kann nicht von einem Account getrennt, bzw. übertragen werden.

Geschenke können nur Spiele sein, welche noch nicht auf einem Account aktiviert wurden.


----------



## Cybertrigger (28. März 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Mir wurde in dem Forum mal gesagt, dass man es machen kann indem man das Spiel zum Geschenk macht und so von dem Account trennt. Dann kann man es an einen anderen Account schenken



Es können Spiele als Geschenk GEKAUFT werden und jemanden virtuel übergeben werden auf diesem wege.

Es gibt Gerüchte das leuten die sich mit dem support in verbindung gesetzt haben Spiele von einem account zu einem anderen transferiert wurden.
Diese sind aber immer unbestätigt und wenn man danach sucht finden man immer die selbe aussage von einem angeblichen tausch.

Habe ihn dir mal heraus gesucht von einem Tausch der angeblich stattfand :

Also,

hab das auch erst vor kruzem gemacht, jedoch waren es beides meine accounts, wissen die zwar auch nicht unbedingt aber hatte geklapt. Ich hab mir einen neuen steamtickedaccount gemacht auf steampowered.com und hab gesagt warum ich das spiel von acc1 auf acc2 haben will. War übrigens Left 4 Dead. Mein spiel war allerding noch keine 90 Tage auf meinen anderen account, habe einfach mit meiner digicam bilder von dem Key gemacht und der quittung und eingeschickt. Nach vier tagen war alles erledigt, hatte als grund ( Installation) ausgewählt weil es keinen punkt (Transfer) bei den steamticked gab.

und wenn du es per stewam gekauft hast geht es genause kriegs ja auch was per email gibst halt die an (Screenshot)

Greez also geht es doch.


Wie du dem ganzen entnehmen kannst,  falls es doch stimmen sollte, ist es ein bissel Aufwand den du betreiben musst.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2011)

Zur not acc hacken, anleitungen gibts bei youtube zu genüge.


----------



## schneiderbernd (29. März 2011)

Cybertrigger schrieb:


> Wenn du dein Passwort und deinen Account namen noch weisst ist das doch garkein problem.
> Starte Steam auf deinem Laptop dann gehe in die Einstellungen.
> Dort im bereich Account, Account Sicherheit verwalten und Steam guard deaktivieren.
> Dann kannste dich von überall her einloggen ohne Sicherheitscode.
> ...


 
ja dachte ich auch..ging aber nicht..also den Steam Guard deaktivieren(K.A.warum)...nun vorhin hat mich der Support Mitarbeiter angeschrieben...mußte über Spielerechnung beweisen das es mein Account ist...nun hat er alles auf die neue E-Mail und funzt soweit wieder...aber echt nen hartes hin und her


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. März 2011)

Nen Freund will es mir schenken, brauch aber den Account noch. 

Wird also wohl nicht gehen und das SPiel wird unnütz rumgammeln. Steam ist bei mir aber eh schon längst unten durch. Nur ihr Spielangebote sind akzeptabel


----------



## Cybertrigger (29. März 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> ja dachte ich auch..ging aber nicht..also den Steam Guard deaktivieren(K.A.warum)



Das ist dann sehr Komisch, hatte bisjetzt noch nie probleme diesen zu deaktivieren.
Es freut mich zu lesen das nun Steam wieder funktioniert und der Support dir geholfen hat.
Dadurch das du ja jetzt eine neue Email angegeben hast ,und hoffentlich auch validiert, sollteste steam unter umständen neu installieren.
Der Fehler das du den Steam guard nicht deaktivieren kannst ist schon merkwürdig.
Ich finde der Steamguard ist ein sehr guter schutz, wenn auch unter umständen lästig.
Musste gestern als ich auf der Steam seite mich einloggte auch erstmal den code aus der Email suchen.
Finde das bei Handy nutzung dann schon etwas nervig aber Sicherheit hat halt ihren preis.

Ich wünsch dir mal mit deinem neuen System und der Graka viel spass.



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Nen Freund will es mir schenken, brauch aber den Account noch.



Ihr könnt ja versuchen das dieses Spiel transferiert wird.
Ich kann leider nicht aus Erfahrung sprechen das es funktionieren wird aber solange es nur ausnahmen sind kann es sein das Steam dies macht.
Das Offiziel halt gesagt wird wir machen es nicht, dann haben die weniger Arbeit damit und werden nicht von tausenden anfragen genervt.
Der Aufwand um ein Spiel von einem zum andern Account zu transferieren dürfte nicht so niedrig sein.
Es muss ja auch kontrolliert werden das die Person der rechtsmässige besitzer ist usw. .
Wenn es sich um irgendwelche bundles gehandelt hat wird es wohl weniger möglich sein diese Pakete sozusagen auseinander zu nehmen.


----------



## seventyseven (22. April 2012)

Für jeden Half Life Fan 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=632kyLysP6c


----------



## TempestX1 (22. April 2012)

Hi Leute.
N Kumpel war bei mir um sich einen Steamaccount zu holen und Spiele zu kaufen und runterzuladen, da er zu Hause kein Internet hat.
Nun haben wir alles installiert, daten nochmals verifizieren lassen (damit auch alles klappt) und kurz angezoggt.

Nun hat er seinen PC zu Hause angeschlossen, allerdings kommt immer die Meldung kein Internet vorhanden (was logisch ist), allerdings kann er auch nicht in den Offline Modus gehen wenn er auf Offline drückt.
Da erscheint dann ne Meldung das das Steam-Netztwerk nicht verfügbar ist und er online gehen muss und auf steampowered.com irgend was lesen.

Er (und ich) haben kein Bock nochmal den Rechner nochmal rumzuschleppen, da er auch mehrere Kilometer weiter weg wohnt. Wie kommt er nun in den Offlinemodus damit er seine Spiele spielen kann?


----------



## RapToX (24. April 2012)

hat er denn beim login das häkchen gesetzt, dass benutzername und passwort gespeichert werden? wenn das nämlich nicht aktiv ist, funktioniert der offline-modus auch nicht.

ihr hättet mal gleich auf nummer sicher gehen sollen und den offline-modus bei dir testen sollen


----------



## Falcon (16. Mai 2013)

Jaja, der kastrierte Offline-Modus 
Das war früher auch mal anders 

Steam: Wo Licht ist, ist auch Schatten - Falcon's Blog


----------



## kero81 (20. Mai 2013)

Hey,
mir ist gerade aufgefallen das ich noch drei Keys für die ArmA3 Light Alpha habe. Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## Shona (20. Mai 2013)

Hab auch nen Alpha Light, 2x Duke Nukem 3D 50% (Gültig bis 1. Juli) sowie 1x Beta Zugang zur Steam Tradings Cards Beta 

Was Steam Trading Cards sind erfahrt ihr hier Steam Community :: Steam Trading Cards


PS: Die Duke Nukem Dinger kann ich aber erst in ca. 12 Tagen traden da Steam da nun auch diesen 15 Tage Steam Guard anhaben gemacht haben und ich das noch nie an hatte


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (25. Mai 2013)

Hätte zwei Steam-Keys für die Rising Storm Beta zu verschenken.
Bei Interesse, bitte einfach eine PN schreiben


----------



## Shona (2. Juni 2013)

So hätte da ein wenig das ich nicht brauche 

33% OFF Nuclear Dawn (Valid until Sun Jun 16 2013)
50% off on the title Crusader Kings II. (Valid until Sun Jun 16 2013)
33% OFF Strike Suit Zero (Valid until Sun Jun 16 2013)
2x 50% OFF Duke Nukem 3D (Valid until Mon Jul 01 2013)
1x Arma 3 Alpha Lite

Einfach in Steam adden -> Steam Community :: Shona


----------



## DC1984 (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, habe seit einigen tagen Probleme mit Steam:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Woran kann das liegen? Alle Spiele und Anwendungen laufen sonst einwandfrei, daher wird es wahrscheinlich nicht an der Graka liegen. Werde gleich nochmal probieren einen anderen Grafiktreiberzu installieren.


----------



## Shona (21. Juni 2013)

DC1984 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, habe seit einigen tagen Probleme mit Steam:
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=659526"/>
> Woran kann das liegen? Alle Spiele und Anwendungen laufen sonst einwandfrei, daher wird es wahrscheinlich nicht an der Graka liegen. Werde gleich nochmal probieren einen anderen Grafiktreiberzu installieren.


sieht aber nach einem graka fehler aus.  mir würde spontan auch nichts einfallen das diesen Fehler noch verursachen könnte


----------



## Ion (21. Juni 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hey,
> mir ist gerade aufgefallen das ich noch drei Keys für die ArmA3 Light Alpha habe. Bei Interesse bitte melden.


 Bei mir das gleiche, ich hab aber nur noch zwei


----------



## GxGamer (11. Juli 2013)

Steam verbindet mal wieder nicht, bleibt beim Einlogg-Bildschirm stehen...
Neues Update kam vorhin, seitdem nix mehr.


----------



## Arthax (13. Juli 2013)

Wie kann ich eigentlich eine 2. Bilbliothek anlegen bei Steam? 
Ich weiß wie es theoretisch funktioniert, aber Steam sagt mir immer das es nicht funktioniert bzw. fehlgeschlagen sei...


----------



## Ion (13. Juli 2013)

Du gehst in den Einstellungen auf Downloads und dann unten auf Steam-Bibliotheksordner
Darin kannst du neue Ordner anlegen und andere verwalten


----------



## DaywalkerEH (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich habe eine kurze Frage zu den Steam Privatsphäre Einstellungen:

Wenn ich alles auf "Privat" stelle, was können meine Freunde noch sehen?

Ich möchte z.B. nicht, das meine Freunde sehen, welche Spiele ich habe, aktuell spiele oder mir gekauft habe.
Im Shop auf einer Spielseite wird ja z.B. angezeigt "XYZ" besitzt dieses Spiel schon... sieht man das auch bei "Privat" ?


----------



## Shona (17. Juli 2013)

DaywalkerEH schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe eine kurze Frage zu den Steam Privatsphäre Einstellungen:
> 
> Wenn ich alles auf "Privat" stelle, was können meine Freunde noch sehen?
> 
> ...



bei privat sieht man absolut nichts.  da steht dann nur dein name und das dein profil privat ist.  

man findet dich auch nicht mehr über die suche und dich kann auch keiner mehr adden wenn man nicht deine email addresse hat die in steam hinterlegt ist. 

Ansich ist privat so als hättest du nie ein profi angelegt


----------



## Pokerclock (13. August 2013)

Auch hier darf ich auf die neuen Regeln hinweisen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...s-verkauf-tausch-verschenken-kaufgesuche.html

Bitte ab sofort den Sammelthread im MP benutzen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. August 2013)

Ich habe mal gehört, die Boosterpacks sind wohl recht selten?
Und ich dachte man kann die erst ab Level 10 bekommen?
Ich hab nämlich gerade eins bekommen, obwohl ich erst Level 3 bin, wie kann das sein? 
Drin waren 3 normale Karten von einem Spiel wo ich schon das Abzeichen Stufe 1 habe.


----------



## PF81 (13. August 2013)

Ich meine Boosterpacks kannst zu den Spielen bekommen, wo Du alle Karten gefunden hast. Sprich, die Karten die Du durchs spielen bekommen kannst, also quasi die hälfte vom Set. Ab Level 10 steigt dann deine Chance ein Bootsterpack zu bekommen. Glaube ab Lvl 10 + 20%. Kann mich da aber auch täuschen und es sind nur +10%. Kann jetzt leider nicht genau nachschauen. Bin auf Arbeit und die meisten Seiten sind hier gesperrt  Aber so im großen und ganzen sollte meine Aussage zutreffen.


----------



## Hiazu (15. August 2013)

Alle 10 Level steigt die Chance auf ein BoosterPack um 10% außerdem steigt auch die Möglichkeit auf Glanzkarten in den Boosterpacks
ich hab insgesamt schon 3 Boosterpacks bekommen


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2013)

Wann kann man wieder per SMS zahlen?
Warum haben die das raus genommen?


----------



## Shona (20. August 2013)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wann kann man wieder per SMS zahlen?
> Warum haben die das raus genommen?



schreib den steam support an und frage nach.  die meosten hier bezahlen per paypal und einige auch mit paysafecards.  wir wissen somit nicht was damit ist und wieso du damit nicht zahlen kannst


----------



## Stroiner (20. August 2013)

Dann schreibt ma hier, wenn ihr was hört


----------



## Gary94 (23. August 2013)

Hm, ist bei euch Steam auch gerade offline? Wollte grade ein paar Screenshots hochladen und dann plötzlich "Keine Verbindung".


----------



## Heretic (23. August 2013)

Bei mir geht alles.


----------



## Shona (23. August 2013)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Hm, ist bei euch Steam auch gerade offline? Wollte grade ein paar Screenshots hochladen und dann plötzlich "Keine Verbindung".


 Jap war kurz weg und hat stolze 10 minuten gedauert bis ich wieder eingeloggt war weil kurz vorher ein Beta Update kam und ich n eu gestartet habe :/


----------



## Gary94 (23. August 2013)

Ach na dann is ja gut^^ Dachte schon es liegt an mir.


----------

